# Wd Bar Storage



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I did this quite some time ago and forgot to post the picture. It's a real easy way to store your weight distributing bars.

I bought 2 foot rubber tie-downs that had holes every few inches and hooks at the ends. I just put a long bolt through two holes at the top after wrapping it around the frame. The excess just hangs down and I just wrap it around the bars and hook it on the bolts for storage. Simple and out of the way.

Scott


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice idea, Scott. Please tell me though. I see DW all the time, and I assume it has something to do with your wife; clear up for me though what it stands for.
Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Nice idea, Scott. Please tell me though. I see DW all the time, and I assume it has something to do with your wife; clear up for me though what it stands for.
> Darlene
> [snapback]99950[/snapback]​


Dear Wife, Devoted Wife, Darling Wife, Dippy Wife (Don't tell her I said that.







) - Take your pick.







I usually mean Devoted or Dear when I use it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats a good idea....

MIne fit perfectly behind the morgue drawer in the front pass through.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea, Scott.Â Please tell me though.Â I see DW all the time, and I assume it has something to do with your wife; clear up for me though what it stands for.
> ...


Thought so, but I wanted to know for sure. Glad she is your dear and devoted wife.







Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Idea Scott 
And very simple to boot nothing better than a easy mod









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

For some reason i am afraid they will sprout legs and walk so i always store mine right inside the front door of the trailer when i am storing them and across the hitch when i am camping .. but i do like your hanging idea and can use that when I am camping,,,,


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Our old Prolwer had a space between the front of the TT and the back of the LPG bottle cover at the widest part of the "A". I had a small bracket welded to one side and the bars laid accross the "A", greasy ends through the bracket. Worked like a champ and they stayed pretty much out of view.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut,

Good idea, and quick mod of the bars.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chalk up another great solution from Moosegut.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like it. Quick, easy and cheap









Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I did a mod yesterday, just for this. I took 4" PVC, installed threaded ends/caps, and put it under the propane thanks, under the frame, across. Works great for the Equilzer bars, which get greasy from oiling so they dont squeek.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Something like this?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Orgeon camper, only round. What did you use?? Do you have ends for it??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is how I store my bars.










Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this?
> ...


4" Square PVC pipe...no end caps needed as they only reside in there while not traveling.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Won't they rest on top of the tires?

If so, then it's quick, easy, keeps them out of the way, out of the dirt, out of the weather, and it's a rather inexpensive solution.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Won't they rest on top of the tires?
> 
> If so, then it's quick, easy, keeps them out of the way, out of the dirt, out of the weather, and rather inexpensive..
> [snapback]100928[/snapback]​


I dont know, but I spent about 25.00 on mine, and with the caps on the ends nobody can see them. My opinion is out of site, out of mind!


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > Won't they rest on top of the tires?Â
> ...


I agree that when in storage, they need to be out of sight ... locked up somewhere. When camping, I think they're tough to spot when on top of the tires, & folks would be unlikely to look there.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This is how I did mine and its black to blend in with the tongue
And I have the caps hinged so they will not get lost



















Don


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

HootBob said:


> This is how I did mine and its black to blend in with the tongue
> And I have the caps hinged so they will not get lost
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where is it mounted?
I like the hinge idea.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Nice. Where is it mounted?
> I like the hinge idea.
> [snapback]101036[/snapback]​


Added another pic to the first one

Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hide mine in truck behind back seat in storage bag.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > LateralG said:
> ...


I see your point, but if someone is going to steal something I'm guess they won't go for these but rather my cooler of beer, fishing poles, etc.

Guess I've been lucky enough to have never had anything stolen while camping.


----------

